# 2010 Hornets Summer League



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

To heck with all these rumors and free agent talk, it's time for Summer League. I don't normally care THAT much about summer league but I'm curious to see Brackins and Pondexter along with Thornton and Collison. Both rookies were signed today and will be available to play against Golden State tomorrow night. Four out of five games will be on NBATV beginning with tonights game against Golden State. 

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2010/07/08/070810SLBrackinsPondexter-1368671/index.html


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

collison already looks in mid-season form, cutting through the defenses, setting up his teammates, and hitting a buzzer beater to end the first quarter. Pondexter was spoon fed a wide up jumper from nba 3 range and canned it smoothly, a great thing to see. this kyle hines guy is built like a brick **** house


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

collison with 6 points and 6 assists at halftime. brackins..... likes to shoot, hes certainly not gun shy. He sank a jumper from about 24 feet like it was nothin, certainly has the range to be a 3 point threat I just dont wanna see him fall in love with that shot.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

pondexter playin solid defense, showing range on his shot, posting players up, and playing very efficiently within the rhythm of the offense.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought Pondexter used nice ball pressure. I did have to laugh a bit on the Hornets first possession when Collison went right there and turned the ball over though. I enjoyed seeing Marcus look like he was in mid season form and I would like to see a little more of Aubrey Coleman in the next few games.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Collison sitting out tonight. Joel Myers said he took a nudge to the knee or something like that. He said he's alright but Hornets staff want to make sure he's alright.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Aubrey Coleman looks frazzled and erratic out there so far. LOL! That kid Hines doesn't look bad. Had a team leading 12 rebounds in that first game against GS.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Coleman with the lonnnggg 3.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *Collison granted permission to leave Summer League*
> 
> LAS VEGAS --New Orleans Hornets point guard Darren Collison was granted permission by Coach Monty Williams on Monday morning to leave the summer league team so he can enroll in summer school at UCLA.
> 
> Collison said he is one class from earning his bachelor degree in history. He sat out Sunday night’s game against the Miami Heat because of a bruised right knee. At 0-2, the Hornets have three summer league games remaining and they play the Portland Trail Blazers on Tuesday night.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/07/new_orleans_hornets_point_guar_15.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS (AP) -- The New Orleans Hornets have decided to hold second-year shooting guard Marcus Thornton out of the remaining three games of the Las Vegas summer league.
> 
> Thornton bruised his left shin during the Hornets' second game against the Miami Heat on Sunday night, so the club has decided to rest him as a precaution.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/07/13/hornets.thornton.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

good for darren! thornton is still chillin on the sidelines with the guys, its nice to hang around and create a rapport with the two new guys that are gauranteed to be on the roster, plus the potential for another guy to maybe make it on.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

kyle hines is one of those luck players where the ball just seems to find him. he was fronting his player on defense and patrick mills of the blazers passed it right off his back, then while people scrambled for the ball one the court, it rolled right over to hines and he picked it up like it was nothin! he does a great job of absorbing contact and getting multiple looks at the basket and cleaning up the garbage around the rim as well. if nothin else maybe he can be our 15th man as a lucky rabbits foot.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I kind of like Aubrey Coleman. I'd like to see more of him. I guess with Collison and Thornton being out that should be possible. I wonder if they'll extend him to training camp. I'd like to see a bit more of Dragovic also. That's his name right? Nikola?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

problem with coleman is how much of a liability he would be defensively, I don't know what his ceiling could be considering he'd have to be a 2 guard and is rally undersized at the NBA level. dude can certainly shoot though. Dragovic had a lot of hype a couple years ago, but has really fallen off the map. Hes got some skill but from the times i focused he seriously had defensive lapses. i think the team has a decent amount of offense in the starting unit and bench players, I really want to see defensive focus being the theme this season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah the guy who writes for the Hornets said Coleman is trying to get a feel for the point guard duties because coming in they told him he'd probably have to be a point guard in the NBA. He probably wouldn't be any different than a Jannero Pargo type. I'm not sure though. I guess we already have our share of small guards.

Brackins rolled his ankle. Hope it's not too serious but they kept him out. He was shooting really well too before he went out.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Sooooo no Thornton, Brackins, or Collison? Getting to be borderline unwatchable...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> kyle hines is one of those luck players where the ball just seems to find him. he was fronting his player on defense and patrick mills of the blazers passed it right off his back, then while people scrambled for the ball one the court, it rolled right over to hines and he picked it up like it was nothin! he does a great job of absorbing contact and getting multiple looks at the basket and cleaning up the garbage around the rim as well. if nothin else maybe he can be our 15th man as a lucky rabbits foot.



Hines is from a few miles from where I live. He's about three inches short of being a guy who would have gotten drafted. He's just got the game of a big man and tremendous skill at that. He just isn't tall enough. None of the ACC teams recruited him and so every time UNC-Greensboro played them Hines would just go after them with a vengeance. I've always thought he'd eventually get a shot in the NBA. This guy is a highly skilled basketball player with great instincts. Only reason he's not an NBA player is his lack of height.

Brackens has a really nice stroke. I already knew that, but he looked really comfortable taking that trey...Wizards still win.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

How tall is Hines? If he were in the NBA, what position would suit him best?

The Hornets haven't had a real point guard out there since Collison left. 1 more game to go and unfortunatly we won't be able to watch.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hines is listed as 6'6", but I've been in the same gym with him and he's probably 6'4". Problem for him is that he's pretty much a power forward skillwise. His skillset just isn't well suited for his body. However I would guarantee you that he can rebound in the nba. The guy knows how to get his paws on a basketball.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Hines is listed as 6'6", but I've been in the same gym with him and he's probably 6'4". Problem for him is that he's pretty much a power forward skillwise. His skillset just isn't well suited for his body. However I would guarantee you that he can rebound in the nba. The guy knows how to get his paws on a basketball.


6'4"? Really? Isn't Wall 6'4? Hines looks taller than Wall to me unless I wasn't paying much attention. Or is Wall really like 6'2"? LOL! I agree that Hines can definitely get his paws on the basketball.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So the Hornets end up going 0-5 in Summer League. I sure would've like to had seen the outcome if Collison/Thornton would have remained.


----------

